
Show HN: Project management service with automated scheduling, demo available - bunkat
https://levelstory.com
======
bunkat
Co-founder here. If you want to check out the automated scheduling, click the
link for the demo. Both of the sample projects are being scheduled using the
scheduler. Edit the tasks to change the duration or other restrictions and the
schedules will all be automatically updated.

Happy to answer any questions about how we built it, our tech stack, or what
it's like doing a startup with your wife :)

------
infinitone
This is really cool and i had a similar idea awhile back but didn't quite find
enough validation. Congrats on shipping!

~~~
bunkat
Thanks! We actually found a really good adviser that is a general contractor
in the area which has been super helpful. He's definitely ahead of the curve
in terms of technology adoption in this space but we all feel this is where
things are heading.

